# Brutes underwater



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

I am very new to this forum, but have been reading a lot of posts. I just recently purchased a new 2012 Brute force. I had an Arctic Cat with the 650 kawi motor in it, but always loved the Brutes.

I just bought Outlaw 2's and getting ready to snorkel the bike. Mine only concern was with my old Arctic cat I sunk it one time and it needed a whole new motor. Just wondering how sensitive these Brutes are to water. What things should I really try to avoid when I am water riding? I've read that they wont idle under water so Im glad I read through a lot of this forum. This place seems to be mainly Brute owners.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, they won't idle long under water. I made an exhaust snorkel for mine.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Does the brute not have a high enough idol to stay running under water? Or is this only if you have an aftermarket exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it has something to do with the compression of the Brutes?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

If had mine die underwater but I think it was because I didn't do electric grease enough the other possibility could be that while I was doing it the hand I use for the throttle got a terrible cramp and had to het go hahaha but I didn't sink it I started it back up quick enough. The answer to the question is this... Turn up the electronic throttle a little bit (look up how i know you can do it) also just keep your hand on the gas a little bid it's not bad. Also if u get any water down the exhaust snorkel it Can be hard to get back out.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Buy a boat.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want to water ride,then you will be in the same boat as the ARTIC cat you had . There's post in the Kawi how tos under snorkeling.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't find it


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Snorkels will be put on just wondering what things to look out for. Heres some pictures with the new Outlaw 2's


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

How can u miss it - it's on top of the kawi section - Snorkeling & Jetting - MudInMyBlood Forums
TGM - that brute is bad *** looking.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, I almost went with different wheels, but I'm glad I went with the diesel's instead. The 28in Outlaw 2's were made for these bikes. Just trying to decide my next mods. Going with maroon primary spring and red secondary for clutch kit. The exhaust and programmer I'm still conflicted about and have read almost every post on em on here and Highlifter.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vforcejohn at interstatemotorsports - he's one of the vendors here. Muzzy full exhaust,and he can hook you up with exhaust and programmer with no problems.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I put a moose/dynatek cdi on it sense it idles higher now will it idle under water now?


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Crazy you just said that, I was just emailing him to get a quote on everything. My brother has a thundercat, and I'm trying to make sure the brute stays out ahead of him. With everything stock my bike beat him, but now with the tires I'm unsure.

Heres my stock brute against his 2010 thundercat with hmf, clutch kit, and snorkels. His downfall was slinging 30inch backs and wheel spacers on every corner. He just added a programmer as well.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201440103536863&set=vb.1003448543&type=2&theater


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

All the post I've seen is it's not worth taking the risk. my 650 motor to rebuild was almost 2500 but I did some after market stuff to it. The cylinders are nickel plated so they don't like water.

Also as for the clutching on the brute, it seems to handle the outlaws ok. Didn't have any mud today so I found the deepest snow and tried to get it hung up. I got it stuck and proceeded to see if it would slip and it woud not, but this is also snow which is very light. The stock clutching is better then previous but any kinda thick mud I think it will smoke a belt unless your in low. I think it will handle them in low. I did lose about 10mph in top speed with these tires though. Might of had more, but I let up as I was on gravel and held back. I did make a post in the tire section comparing them to my brothers 30in backs and they are actualy taller then the backs.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

We stay in low while in thick mud

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

